# How Many Of You Are Going muzzle Loader Hunting



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have 1 more tag and will be out Saturday morning, good luck to all that go.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Will definitely have the ML out. Besides Xbox in late October/early November, ML is next favorite tome to hunt, as long as it isn’t windy. January temps and wind ain’t much fun


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I'll be out - hunting Ashtabula county.


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

i will be down by black river schools .


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll have my boys out. They both have buck tags left.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My brother and I will be out with Flintlocks on Saturday over across the line in PA!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting to see how other states do things. Lived in OH forever , then moved a few years ago.....

Down here in Southeastern NC, the 1st is bow season for a few weeks in Sept
- then muzzle loader for a few weeks after, 
-then youth gun
-then regular gun season for a couple months after that, ending 1 Jan. Bear runs concurrent, for the most part....


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

1MoreKast said:


> I'll be out - hunting Ashtabula county.


X2 Good luck .


----------



## excalman (May 24, 2013)

Me and the wife will in Jackson County. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

headed to miami if i dont get one in vinton next week


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Wish I could. Got a buck and doe in October and I only have public land to hunt so I was done hunting after shotgun season. Good luck whoever makes it out.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

CHOPIQ said:


> Wish I could. Got a buck and doe in October and I only have public land to hunt so I was done hunting after shotgun season. Good luck whoever makes it out.


I'll be out there also. Good luck to all.


----------



## eloucha (Mar 10, 2020)

I be btw vinton Ross 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I wish , done in Hocking and not much more room in the freezer , neighbors hunting my place at least the weekend, he has a job


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going to hunt Saturday afternoon and Sunday until mid-day.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I'll be just south of Lake Logan on Saturday. The rest of the time at my place in Clermont county. Mostly hoping my elderly friend with mobility issues gets a shot. Again. 'Cuz he flat out missed last time...


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Planning on it. Can be some of the best hunting of the season. Some big bucks killed the week Christmas that cold front really got them moving. Good luck everyone and be safe.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Well, I'm out. I arrowed a doe Monday afternoon. I guess I'll be a gun bearer or guide for my friend. I need to stream a couple Tarzan movies to bone up on the techniques and lingo of porters and gun bearers...


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Good luck to everyone going, hope the weather cooperates and doesn’t rain, I will be in my stand 6.30 tomorrow morning


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My BIL left for his cabin in SE Ohio today. My Sis texted me a happy new year, and said he'll be back Tuesday unless he gets the "big one" earlier!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Good luck to all you hunters.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Looking to be on the pop-up blind at 630 with my son.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck . Watch for shed bucks . Not alot out there but there are some . 
You normally don't see big does solo or with a buck this time of yr . .


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

I seen 2 yearling bucks, running together during the 2 day. each one was missing a side of their racks already. Both had matching 3pts. One missing the left side, the other the right side.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

8am muzzle loader nice mature doe


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Hunted from sun up till 3.00 this afternoon and never saw a deer, only heard 3 shots all day.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Parked the vehicle got my gear on at 6:30 this morning. Unzipped the gun case and found I brought the wrong gun. Had the 350 legend not the muzzy. Sat in the blind unarmed for 3 hours and watched the birds and squirrels. Glad to say I saw no deer.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

No deer. I just spent the time with my friend. I carried a .58 Zoauve reproduction Civil War rifle just in case a coyote showed on my place. We solved most of the world's problems over cheap coffee and a cigar. I did my part to keep Ohio's deer herd safe from the chinese flu with a hunter orange mask...


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful muzzy


----------

